# Outrageous cost of IUI, IVF and ICSI in the UK



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my first post in the IVF forum. I am a single woman trying to conceive using donor sperm. Cost of treatment is one of the most important factors for me. As the HFEA couldn't provide any information on clinic costs or where to get treatment most inexpensively, I contacted numerous clinics to obtain price lists.

My outrage on learning the costs of IUI, IVF and ICSI through UK clinics (I'm not entitled to NHS funding, being a single healthy 37-year-old woman and despite having no partner for financial or emotional support) has inflamed my desire to speak out against an unfair system and expose the many clinics that, I feel, are often taking advantage of vulnerable and desperate woman (like me!)who feel they have no choice but to give up their life savings in the pursuit of a child, or pursue more dangerous routes to conception. The system currently sends the clear message that only a handful of wealthy women have the right to conceive! I wish to take a stand, though I am still investigating ways of doing so.

In the meantime, I thought it might be helpful to compile a comparative list of the clinic prices I have been sent, some worse than others. This is the sort of list I had wanted a neutral organisation to provide when I started making enquiries. Please bear in mind that these prices are for basic treatments on natural cycles and do not include the cost of donor sperm. There are lots of hidden extras, with some clinics insisting on scans and tests to which women are entitled for free on the NHS (e.g. HSG, FSH, AMH, ultrasound) and prices shoot up if medication or stimulation is required.

The list is not comprehensive; it is based on the information I have been sent so far or collected at this weekend's Fertility Show at Olympia, and I hope it's helpful (I'm compiling a separate list of treatment abroad). Please feel free to add to it if you have any information.

*Oxford Fertility Unit*
IVF - £3,255
ICSI - £4,305

*The Bridge Centre*
IUI - £700
IVF - £3,300
ICSI - £4,550

*Southampton, Complete Fertility Centre*
IVF - £2,922

*King's College, Assisted Conception Unit*
IUI - £400 then £350
IVF ¬- £2,900
ICSI - £3,500

*CRM*
IUI - £725
IVF - £3,250
ICSI - £4,350

*Lister Fertility Clinic*
IUI - £825
IVF ¬- £3,555
ICSI - £4,945

*London Women's Clinic*
IUI - £795
IVF ¬- £2950

*IVF Hammersmith*
IUI - £950
IVF - £3,100
ICSI - £4,100

*Centre for Reproductive and Genetic Health*
IUI - £790

*Birmingham Hospital Assisted Conception*
IUI ¬- £500
IVF ¬- £2,200
ICSI - £2,500

*ARGC*
IVF - £2,500

*Guy's and St Thomas'*
IUI - £500
IVF - £2,950

*University Hospital Southampton*
IUI - £800


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, big difference with some of those prices.

If I want self funded ICSI I'm headed to Birmingham!!

Good luck for the future.

xxx


----------



## Caro101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Lucie

I totally understand your frustration. I have often found myself wondering what part of the procedure is soo costly.. The prices you put on here they dont include medication do they. Had to chuckle at one of the clinics on there wont name it as not sure if i am allowed.. My friend went there having been told a cycle would cost her £4500.. Total cost at the end for her = £18,000. Granted she was later told she needed extras blood thinners etc but still found it shocking.. Having said that she did get her BFP although sadly miscarried and then later got a Natural BFP.


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you, Marti. Wishing you well too.

Yes, Caro101. These prices are for non-medicated treatments only. The NHS organisations seem to be a little better than the commercial enterprises but they have huge waiting lists (I've been waiting for months). I also disagree with businesses making profit from the poor women in this awful position.

I've been told I need Clomid, which will bump up the price considerably, but I'm quite skeptical as they seem eager to put me straight onto drugs when I've never tried to get pregnant before.

For IVF, I'm now looking into clinics abroad, which tend to be cheaper. The laws in different countries differ (e.g. Spain only allows anonymous donors, Norway won't treat single women, Italy doesn't allow donor sperm).

This is one of the most useful lists I've found so far, though now out of date: http://www.ivf-worldwide.com/Education/the-costs-of-ivf-in-different-countries.html (The U.K. is one of the world's most expensive places for IVF!)

The big question is whether to try with a private donor first and then pay or a clinic if unsuccessful or to got to a clinic for the slightly more successful IUI first and then resort to a private donor when I (quickly) run out of money.

L x

/links


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Grat idea to do the list. I found it an absolute nightmare trying to compare costs and treatments and ultimately ended up just sticking with the clinic I had on my NHS referral. I totally agree that there are clinics out there exploiting women at their most vulnerable point and it is disgraceful. In my case I have so far been through 3 cycles of IVF with fibroids. The clinics totally failed to take any action even though IVF treatment made the fibroids massively worse and as I have now discovered meant I had absolutely no prosepct of success in two of the cycles at all. They have only been interested in the cash and whenever I queried anything was basically told I was a stupid old woman and it was basially all my fault I didn't have a child.  My old clinic who initially said that any form of immune testing was a joke are now obsessed with it (you guessed it it's a big earner for them) and even though the clinic owner has openly said he doesn't really think it works is happy to sell it to women who are desperate enough to try anything. I think there are clinics out there who are deeply reckless with women's health, exposing them to massively dangerous drugs with little care for the implications. I have cerainly heard of people whose helath has been severely and badly impacted by repeated cycling.

I totally agree that many clinics take advantage and I hope you do find a way to challenge the system. I have just put up and shut up in the main and felt if I spoke out I'd just be accused of not wanting a baby enough or being hysterical.

I have now changed clinics and have a consultant who has dropped lots of meds from my cycle as he says they are pointless or harmful or both. I am hoping he is genuine but only time will tell if he's just another rip off merchant.

Good luck to you and if you chose to speak out maybe I'll join you am rather bored of being seeing as little more than a walking, talking credit card.

Maisy


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Maisy

I can imagine how frustrated and  angry you must feel.  

I sincerely hope that the new clinic works for you. They seem to be taking much greater care with your health and well-being.

I wonder if one can report clinics who make poor choices to the HFEA, with view to having them struck off. Or is there a central place that patients can go to report on what they have experienced (a little like a Tripadvisor for fertility clinics, with reviews from patients)? Something needs to be done about it. I currently lack the knowledge but will keep investigating.

L xx


----------



## Gabrysia (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi girls I just came across website called whatclinic.com which has few fertility places with prices and reviews (do not know how reliable) I was just browsing IUI to educate myself as it's one of possibilities, depending what my test will show.  Good luck with your procedures.


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi - I am having my self funded treatment at Guys Hospital and although their ivf price seems high in comparison with some of the other clinics - there are no hidden costs - ie. this includes all blood tests, scans and appointments.  

It would be useful getting a breakdown as to what the prices quoted actually include?  It will help patients make better informed decisions.

Simi


----------

